# ✩ ▊ Kitanii's GFX Gallery ▊ ✩



## kitanii (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello and welcome to my graphics gallery! This is *NOT* a thread to sell any graphics, but only to display them so that I may track my improvement. I mainly make signatures, but occasionally dabble in creating wallpapers or icons. I welcome any tips and tricks as well as any constructive criticism as I'm always looking to improve.​




✖ Photoshop CS6
✖ WonderK's Graphics Resource Thread
✖ DaFont
✖ allyofrps
✖ Renders Graphiques
✖ My DeviantArt Resource Collection



​




In semi-chronological order..​


Spoiler: misc signatures




















































































































Spoiler: older












































































Spoiler: villager signatures























Spoiler: icons






























This thread will be a constant work in progress as I add more to it. Thank you very much for taking a look and please let me know if you have any questions or concerns! 

*✖ Update ✖ *
College is taking a LOT out of me, so posts will be very sporadic from now on, sorry!
​


----------



## kitanii (Apr 27, 2015)

✖✖✖ ​


----------



## kitanii (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Apr 28, 2015)

Thread setup finished!


----------



## kitanii (Apr 28, 2015)

My creativity has been zapped ಥ__ಥ


----------



## kitanii (May 14, 2015)

New category: villager signatures added. c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 14, 2015)

Just had to comment, you have some incredibly lovely stuff here ;D Makes me sort of feel like working on mine again haha; really need to get my motivation back xD


----------



## oreo (May 14, 2015)

SO NICE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



VERY BEAUTIFUL! B) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm always going to stalk this thread. /bookmarked​


----------



## kitanii (May 14, 2015)

;o; thank you sugarplum!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 14, 2015)

//stalks


----------



## kitanii (May 15, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just had to comment, you have some incredibly lovely stuff here ;D Makes me sort of feel like working on mine again haha; really need to get my motivation back xD



I hope you get your motivation back!!! I love your graphics! They're always so well composed!:3


@Money ohohoo ;3 thank you for stalking!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

kitanii said:


> I hope you get your motivation back!!! I love your graphics! They're always so well composed!:3
> 
> 
> @Money ohohoo ;3 thank you for stalking!



Thanks so much : D I feel so out of practice lol, I just started working on GFX again oh my I have to work on tuts again 8'D and yours are as well, they're so lovely *_* Definitely trying hard to get back into my graphics groove ^^


----------



## kitanii (May 15, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much : D I feel so out of practice lol, I just started working on GFX again oh my I have to work on tuts again 8'D and yours are as well, they're so lovely *_* Definitely trying hard to get back into my graphics groove ^^



I'm sure you'll get back into your groove! Sometimes you just need to wait to be struck with inspiration! c: And thank you!! :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

kitanii said:


> I'm sure you'll get back into your groove! Sometimes you just need to wait to be struck with inspiration! c: And thank you!! :3



Definitely getting there, doing tutorials is a fun way for me : ) And true enough, inspiration helps haha :3

You are most welcome ^^


----------



## kitanii (May 20, 2015)

Thread graphics updated~


----------



## kitanii (May 26, 2015)

Working on higher contrast stuff to mix things up~ Giving self challenge of using a random render to expand my style.


----------



## Luminescence (May 26, 2015)

Your graphics are so pretty! Love the smooth colours you usually use, but the latest one is really nice too. I approve of all the Ai love. I also had a tiny little question for you, if you don't mind? Do you happen to know the name of the artist who drew that Jinx picture towards the end if your showcased signatures?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 26, 2015)

That looks great so far *_* I am seriously loving all different styles of GFX, keep trying to master them all : O


----------



## kitanii (May 26, 2015)

Thank you very much! And yes I have a small Ai obsession >w<
The artist who made the Jinx art is Gwayom~ Link to his/her pixiv here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That looks great so far *_* I am seriously loving all different styles of GFX, keep trying to master them all : O



Thank you *o* I decided I play it safe too often so I'm going to try to step out of my comfort zone!


----------



## Irarina (May 26, 2015)

Hello there! Just want to say you have a very lovely collection there *_* If you ever open a shop/request someday, I will definitely order 1!


----------



## kitanii (May 26, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Hello there! Just want to say you have a very lovely collection there *_* If you ever open a shop/request someday, I will definitely order 1!



Thank you very much! I really appreciate it! *u*


----------



## Irarina (May 26, 2015)

kitanii said:


> Thank you very much! I really appreciate it! *u*



No probs. I love seeing beautiful, cool, cute, pretty + *insert more positive adjectives here* signatures! <3
*I reallyyyyy like signatures/avatars*

Looking forward to see your next creations c:


----------



## kitanii (May 26, 2015)

Irarina said:


> No probs. I love seeing beautiful, cool, cute, pretty + *insert more positive adjectives here* signatures! <3
> *I reallyyyyy like signatures/avatars*
> 
> Looking forward to see your next creations c:



Ahhh thank you again! I'll try not to disappoint! ~.^


----------



## Luminescence (May 26, 2015)

kitanii said:


> Thank you very much! And yes I have a small Ai obsession >w<
> The artist who made the Jinx art is Gwayom~ Link to his/her pixiv here



Aaaa omg look at all that pretty art gosh ♥ thank you so much for the link! ALL OF THE JINX ART I think I just died needs more popstar Ahri though lmao Aaand I would also love to order a signature or two if you ever do open a shop, too, just saying~


----------



## kitanii (May 26, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Aaaa omg look at all that pretty art gosh ♥ thank you so much for the link! ALL OF THE JINX ART I think I just died needs more popstar Ahri though lmao Aaand I would also love to order a signature or two if you ever do open a shop, too, just saying~



There's an alarming lack of popstar ahri art, I agree!~
You're welcome and thank YOU! c:


----------



## Irarina (May 26, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Aaaa omg look at all that pretty art gosh ♥ thank you so much for the link! ALL OF THE JINX ART I think I just died needs more popstar Ahri though lmao Aaand I would also love to order a signature or two if you ever do open a shop, too, just saying~



You have the same thing with my mind when I saw this thread *_*


----------



## kitanii (May 27, 2015)

//dead
ive never spent so long on a graphic before OTL
now i'm not even sure if i like it! but its different than my usual style so i'll take it as progress!
got to get better at adding text though ._.


----------



## kitanii (May 29, 2015)

experimenting in my comfort zone of soft pastel colours~


----------



## kitanii (May 31, 2015)

i can feel progress being made as i experiment with adjustment layers and clipping masks~!
edit: i just still stink at adding text OTL


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

I love your GFX so much!! ;o; <3


----------



## kitanii (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I love your GFX so much!! ;o; <3



Thank you so much!! You're such a sweetheart *o*


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

kitanii said:


> Thank you so much!! You're such a sweetheart *o*



no, ur a sweetheart!! <3 

haha np ;v;


----------



## kitanii (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> no, ur a sweetheart!! <3
> 
> haha np ;v;



<3


----------



## kitanii (Jun 1, 2015)

can you tell i like pink? ; u;


----------



## kitanii (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jun 2, 2015)

a non-pink sig!


----------



## milkyi (Jun 3, 2015)

I loveeee your mememe one <333


----------



## Irarina (Jun 3, 2015)

kitanii said:


> can you tell i like pink? ; u;




This is adorable. I love pink too <3


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 3, 2015)

I love everything about the last one omg. The typography's so stylish and nice, and the super pretty background and texture and it all looks so nice I died a little inside.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 3, 2015)

OMG DID YOU BECOME ULTRA GOOD *_*??!! *pets GFX*


----------



## kitanii (Jun 3, 2015)

@Yuelia Thank you so much!!!

@Irarina Thank you! I have the habit of choosing pink themes >w<

@Luminescence omg thank you very much!! that one i wasn't sure about but thank youuu!!!! 

@Kairi WAHHH you are too kind!!! One day I might be almost as good as you! *O*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 3, 2015)

kitanii said:


> @Yuelia Thank you so much!!!
> 
> @Irarina Thank you! I have the habit of choosing pink themes >w<
> 
> ...



Ououououu you're already better than me and your style is lovely<3 *_*


----------



## kitanii (Jun 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ououououu you're already better than me and your style is lovely<3 *_*



You silly goose!!! You're so much more versatile with so many different styles ;n; i can only aspire to be like you!!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jun 5, 2015)

told myself i'd make an orange themed signature... NOPE, PINK. .__.


----------



## Irarina (Jun 5, 2015)

Keep the pink signatures coming :3 all hail to pink!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 5, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Keep the pink signatures coming :3 all hail to pink!



theyll keep coming whether i intend for them to or not! :3


----------



## kitanii (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)

Big resource compilation added in first post!

- - - Post Merge - - -





surprise surprise a pink signature OTL


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

not crazy about this one, but it's not mainly pink soooo :^)


----------



## Irarina (Jun 11, 2015)

*_* Stopping here to watch your gallery and say hi! The new one is very nice too!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Irarina said:


> *_* Stopping here to watch your gallery and say hi! The new one is very nice too!



Ahhh thank you! You're always so sweet to me ;u;


----------



## Irarina (Jun 11, 2015)

Your graphics are always an eye-candy to me c: keep up the awesome jobs and honing your skills!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Your graphics are always an eye-candy to me c: keep up the awesome jobs and honing your skills!



It means so much to me for you to say that! c:


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2015)

so you would never take commissions for a signature rn? ): not even one?


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> so you would never take commissions for a signature rn? ): not even one?



I wouldn't mind doing a couple, but I'm not up for the commitment of opening a shop or anything! If you're interested I'm willing to attempt  to make something pretty for you c:


----------



## Irarina (Jun 11, 2015)

OwO ahhhhhh can you possibly make me one? *shining eyes*


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Irarina said:


> OwO ahhhhhh can you possibly make me one? *shining eyes*



of course!! its the least i can do since youve been so supportive!
if youd like you can send a PM with stuff like the render and colour/theme and i will do my best!


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm loving the text and colours in all your recent signatures. You keep getting better and better! ?v`


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I'm loving the text and colours in all your recent signatures. You keep getting better and better! ?v`



Thank you so much! Text is so tricky to make look right! c: Very grateful for your support!!


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 11, 2015)

kitanii said:


> Thank you so much! Text is so tricky to make look right! c: Very grateful for your support!!



It doesn't _look_ that way from how you do yours omg, from how varied and colourful and pretty they look you'd think they're fun to do and everything.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> It doesn't _look_ that way from how you do yours omg, from how varied and colourful and pretty they look you'd think they're fun to do and everything.



omg stop it youre gonna make me blush ;v;


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2015)

okay thank you! i commissioned peachmaiden on deviantart and i think her work might look good with your sigs, and i think my commission should be done soon so i can show it to you and if you like it i can pay you to make a sig? O:


----------



## kitanii (Jun 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> okay thank you! i commissioned peachmaiden on deviantart and i think her work might look good with your sigs, and i think my commission should be done soon so i can show it to you and if you like it i can pay you to make a sig? O:



sure sounds wonderful! c:


----------



## kitanii (Jun 14, 2015)

/shrug 
tried something funky with the text but then got frustrated ;n;


----------



## kitanii (Jun 17, 2015)

lighting and depth is hard okay ; n ;
i know this isn't my best work but i thought id post my practice in hopes of getting any pointers regarding depth/lighting!


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing GFX I must say. You've improved a lot since I first saw your work a while ago. Good work.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 18, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Amazing GFX I must say. You've improved a lot since I first saw your work a while ago. Good work.



Thank you! It means a LOT for you to say that! You are the one who got me into it so I'm very happy that you like my stuff! c:


----------



## kitanii (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jun 22, 2015)

made this one for myself ouo


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

matching beyond the boundary icons because my brain can not make signatures rn ;n;

+ this


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so jealous of your skills! I can't do stuff like this to save my life.
Your avatars are especially adorable!!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I'm so jealous of your skills! I can't do stuff like this to save my life.
> Your avatars are especially adorable!!



wah thank you very much! and im sure you could! practice is all it takes!


----------



## kitanii (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Irarina (Jul 1, 2015)

kitanii said:


>



Hiya there c: Dropping by here again watching your gallery. This one looks really elegant!


----------



## kitanii (Jul 1, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Hiya there c: Dropping by here again watching your gallery. This one looks really elegant!



Ahh thank you very much! c: Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

kitanii said:


>



Oh gosh this one turned out lovely <3 Really nice work!!! >//v//<


----------



## kitanii (Jul 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh this one turned out lovely <3 Really nice work!!! >//v//<



thank you!! im experimenting more but this one took forever ;n;
i really appreciate your kind words <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh this one turned out lovely <3 Really nice work!!! >//v//<



Ah OMG agreed<3


----------



## kitanii (Jul 2, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah OMG agreed<3



;u; thank yooooou


----------



## kitanii (Jul 2, 2015)

will i ever make a sig that  isn't pink/purple?
find out next time on dragon ball z !


----------



## kitanii (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Jul 4, 2015)

many noragami sigs later.. :^)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 4, 2015)

Uwah so much beauty<3 Love that last one especially! *_*


----------



## Bjork (Jul 4, 2015)

kitanii said:


>


i love this


----------



## kassie (Jul 4, 2015)

kitanii said:


> will i ever make a sig that  isn't pink/purple?
> find out next time on dragon ball z !



Love this one! You can never go wrong with pink / purple hahaha.


----------



## kitanii (Jul 4, 2015)

@Kairi Thank you!! I wasn't sure about that one but I'm glad you like it!

@Bjork Thank you very much! I had JUST learned how to do that distorted effect and needed to use it. >w< Love your username btw!

@Skeletique Thank you!! I have the habit of turning ANY colour scheme into pink/purple haha c:


----------



## riummi (Jul 4, 2015)

your sigs are freaking beautiful ;u; //touches screen


----------



## kitanii (Jul 5, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> your sigs are freaking beautiful ;u; //touches screen



;A; thank you very much!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 6, 2015)

peachmaiden finished my comm:
http://sta.sh/0hua7dtvx6x

i know its not very dynamic + the colors arent what u normally work with so its okay if not! and i would be paying with tbt of course <3 thanks for considering!


----------



## kitanii (Jul 8, 2015)

piimisu said:


> peachmaiden finished my comm:
> http://sta.sh/0hua7dtvx6x
> 
> i know its not very dynamic + the colors arent what u normally work with so its okay if not! and i would be paying with tbt of course <3 thanks for considering!



ahh its so cute i will definitely attempt!
sorry for the late response also! i'll be in touch with you when i'm finished work tomorrow. c:


----------



## kitanii (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the contrast and blending you do in your pieces. Great job.


----------



## kitanii (Jul 15, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I like the contrast and blending you do in your pieces. Great job.



Thank you very much! Big honour to hear that coming from you. c:


----------



## kitanii (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Jul 19, 2015)

kitanii said:


>


Thats amazing! I really like this one. Its so simple-looking and sleek. Very nice job.


----------



## kitanii (Jul 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> Thats amazing! I really like this one. Its so simple-looking and sleek. Very nice job.



Thank you very much! I really appreciate it! c:


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 19, 2015)

I love your work! Your current signature looks very nice c:


----------



## kitanii (Jul 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I love your work! Your current signature looks very nice c:



Thank you so much! Your avatar is super adorable. :3


----------



## kitanii (Aug 2, 2015)

i have had zero inspiration lately so here's an icon i guess OTL


----------



## kitanii (Aug 2, 2015)

Playing with matte effects and text styles.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 3, 2015)

Ah, your stuff is so nice and aesthetically pleasing to the eye. The colors are pretty much always on point. 
I like your villager signatures the best, because the ones you put in the OP are so clean, but your signatures are great too! They have very nice effects added to them, especially in this one and this one. Also, this tag is a personal favorite of mine... even though I don't even like Yukine, lmao.

Moving on, your composition and text is quite nice, so the only thing I can really say in terms of C+C is that you obviously have a preference for center placement  
You often put your subjects in the middle, and while that's not necessarily bad, you should change it up a bit once in a while to keep things interesting :-]
Following the rule of thirds makes a great banner, basically. Placing elements of importance along the lines and points makes the final product look a bit more... natural, for a lack of a better word. You should totally give it a try, if you haven't already!

Oh, and before I forget, your icons are gorgeous. Some of them do look pretty pale, but that seems like it's your style haha. I really like the texture usage in your latest one. I'm definitely eager to see more from you!


----------



## kitanii (Aug 3, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Ah, your stuff is so nice and aesthetically pleasing to the eye. The colors are pretty much always on point.
> I like your villager signatures the best, because the ones you put in the OP are so clean, but your signatures are great too! They have very nice effects added to them, especially in this one and this one. Also, this tag is a personal favorite of mine... even though I don't even like Yukine, lmao.
> 
> Moving on, your composition and text is quite nice, so the only thing I can really say in terms of C+C is that you obviously have a preference for center placement
> ...



Thank you so much! Yes, I definitely need to try to get out of using centre placement all the time! I usually do it subconsciously, but next tag I make I'm going to try to make an effort to go outside of my comfort zone! 

And yes I do tend to make really pale icons oops! I'm a huge fan of softer colours but your icons are proof that even contrasting colours can look very natural together! So I'll try to work on that also! 

Thank you so much for your advice and kind words! I hope I'm able to effectively use your advice!


----------



## kitanii (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Aug 18, 2015)

cant be bothered to spend more than 20 minutes on a sig these days
;--;


----------



## kitanii (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## kitanii (Sep 14, 2015)

college wifi sucks so i made a sig i guess


----------



## derezzed (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow ok that sig is easily 10/10 for using lyrics from Lean On
In all seriousness, I really like the latest piece, kitanii! The same goes for the tags you previously posted, too. You have this really nice texture-based style that I don't see too often and your use of monocolor is always super pleasant to look at. 
The Noragami image you used also made me a bit nostalgic, ngl. Can't wait for season two c:


----------



## Kess (Sep 15, 2015)

woooow your stuff is so gorgeous! So clean, crisp, and smooth! Very inspirational! Makes me want to edit on tumblr again...


----------



## kitanii (Sep 15, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Wow ok that sig is easily 10/10 for using lyrics from Lean On
> In all seriousness, I really like the latest piece, kitanii! The same goes for the tags you previously posted, too. You have this really nice texture-based style that I don't see too often and your use of monocolor is always super pleasant to look at.
> The Noragami image you used also made me a bit nostalgic, ngl. Can't wait for season two c:


 I have that song on repeat like 24/7 omg

Thank you very much! I really appreciate it c:  And yes, I can not wait for the next season either! I have such a warm spot in my heart for that anime ;n;


----------



## kitanii (Sep 27, 2015)

Kess said:


> woooow your stuff is so gorgeous! So clean, crisp, and smooth! Very inspirational! Makes me want to edit on tumblr again...



Sorry I didn't see this earlier, but thank you so much!~~



Newest:


----------



## derezzed (Sep 27, 2015)

^ Did you use a gradient to achieve that coloring?? You really do pull off monocolor so well!


----------



## kitanii (Sep 27, 2015)

derezzed said:


> ^ Did you use a gradient to achieve that coloring?? You really do pull off monocolor so well!



In a sense! I used this texture overtop~ And thank you so much! I'm very happy with how this one turned out, because I initially couldn't work with this render c: I'm glad I found something that worked out!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2015)

That is just stunning, Kitanii dear <3 Keep 'em coming : D I just love to see these beautiful color schemes and such well placed designs *__*


----------



## kitanii (Sep 28, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That is just stunning, Kitanii dear <3 Keep 'em coming : D I just love to see these beautiful color schemes and such well placed designs *__*



ahhh thank you so much~~~! I haven't been able to create as much as I'd like to because of college, but I'm finding that these sporadic ones are turning out to be my favourites c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 28, 2015)

kitanii said:


> ahhh thank you so much~~~! I haven't been able to create as much as I'd like to because of college, but I'm finding that these sporadic ones are turning out to be my favourites c:



You're absolutely welcome! ^__^ You always do these beautiful pieces haha, always amazed! ; )
Ah and yeah I remember what designing+College was like literally no time for yourself >__< Glad it seems to work very well though<3


----------



## kitanii (Oct 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're absolutely welcome! ^__^ You always do these beautiful pieces haha, always amazed! ; )
> Ah and yeah I remember what designing+College was like literally no time for yourself >__< Glad it seems to work very well though<3



yeah! I don't have like any actual spare time ;n; any time i'm on here there's like a 99.9% chance i'm supposed to be doing something else... >w< 

love your current sig, so autumn-y!!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

I know this is a random question, but where is the 13th image from? The one where it says that it's cold inside. I've seen another image like that, and would like to know what show/anime it's from c:


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

Riven is League of Legends, not anime. xD

I really like your villager signatures, though!


----------



## kitanii (Oct 11, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> Riven is League of Legends, not anime. xD
> 
> I really like your villager signatures, though!



But then I'd have to make a new category just for League signatures, of which I only made like 2 >w<
I need to think of a better, more general title for those sigs!
But thank youu!


----------



## kitanii (Oct 26, 2015)

ehh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 27, 2015)

kitanii said:


> ehh



Oh wow love the colors and how you blended the images very pretty <3 those effects are very nice too *__*


----------



## kitanii (Oct 29, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow love the colors and how you blended the images very pretty <3 those effects are very nice too *__*



thank youu!! i got super bored so was experimenting >w< 
still cant incorporate text into sigs fhsjfkh


----------



## kitanii (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## kitanii (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 20, 2017)

omg yes shima and izumo your gfx's look lovely


----------



## derezzed (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey, glad to see you back!! I missed your graphics :-o
Really love the background composition on that latest piece. 
( Though I also kinda wish you added text, since your typography is always genius ;-] )


----------



## kitanii (Mar 12, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Hey, glad to see you back!! I missed your graphics :-o
> Really love the background composition on that latest piece.
> ( Though I also kinda wish you added text, since your typography is always genius ;-] )



Oh thank you so much!! Yeah, it has been so long since I've made anything, I couldn't think of what text to add!


----------



## kitanii (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## kitanii (Oct 18, 2017)

my school is on strike, so i have a little more time to fiddle with graphics.. i'm pretty rusty though!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 19, 2017)

your sigs are beautiful!


----------



## kitanii (Mar 2, 2018)

extra rusty


----------

